# Komisches Problem auf Buffed.de mit Chrome und IE



## Loony555 (4. März 2012)

Seit einigen Tagen habe ich ein (nicht schlimmes, aber nerviges) Phänomen auf buffed.de

Wenn ich buffed.de lade, scrolle ich während der Ladezeit der Seite immer schonmal ein wenig herunter und überfliege die Themen.
Sind anfangs ja doch immer ein paar Sekunden, bis die ganzen Header, Teaser, Banner, Werbungen, Flash-Fenster usw endlich zappeln. 

Das nervige: seit kurzem hüpft die Seite, wenn sie dann einige Sekunden später fertiggeladen ist, wieder ganz nach oben an den Anfang der Homepage. 
So dass man, wenn man ein interessantes Thema weiter unten hatte, noch ein zweites Mal von ganz oben runterscrollen und suchen muss. Das hat sie früher nie gemacht.

Es passiert auch, wenn man während des Ladevorgangs der Seite unten ein interessantes Thema anklickt, in den Moment die Seite fertiggeladen ist und nach oben springt. 
Dann hat man nicht den Link unten angeklickt, sondern einen anderen Link oben auf der Seite, den man gar nicht wollte.

Ich denke auch nicht, dass es an meinem PC liegt. Mit sämtlichen anderen Webseiten, wo ich mich so rumtreibe, passiert das nicht. 
Und es passiert in Chrome (17.0.963.56 m) und im IE (9.0.8) gleichermaßen. Und es passiert auf meinem Laptop und auf meinem Desktop PC. Beide mit Windows 7 x86.
Andere Browser konnte ich nicht testen, ich habe nur die zwei installiert.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee...
Bug oder - hoffentlich nicht - vielleicht sogar Feature? 

EDIT
Im Forum passiert es übrigens auch nicht. Nur auf der Homepage selbst.


----------



## Mesun (5. März 2012)

Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Win7 64x 
IE (9.0.8)


----------



## Falk_Jeromin (5. März 2012)

Könnt ihr bitte einmal einen Screenshot machen, wenn das passiert? Ich kann es gerade nicht nachvollziehen, habe aber den Verdacht, dass es mit bestimmten Werbemitteln zusammenhängt.


----------



## Loony555 (5. März 2012)

Mit Screenshots lässt sich das nicht wirklich zeigen, ich habe mal mit Hypercam ein kurzes Video gemacht. 
Es spielt komischerweise ein wenig zu schnell ab, aber egal. Es zeigt gut, wie die Seite wieder ohne erkennbaren Grund wieder ganz nach oben springt.

Ich kanns bei Bedarf auch gern nochmal in besserer Qualität machen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V1SVHIZifsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dracun (6. März 2012)

Das liegt an der Werbung.. die ist noch nicht fertig geladen .. warte das nächste mal einfach mal 1-3 sekunden bis du nach unten scrollst ..


----------



## sympathisant (6. März 2012)

und wenn das nächste script der meinung ist, dass er 2 min warten soll, dann ist das so?

schöne neue welt.


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2012)

Wir konnten es auch auf die Werbeintegration zurückführen und haben entsprechende Schaltungen an unseren Dienstleister zur Prüfung und Korrektur weitergegeben, der für die Integration zuständig ist.

Sollte es weiterhin passieren, bitte nochmal melden.  Am besten mit Screenshot der Werbung, die zu dem Zeitpunkt eingeblendet wird und Angabe zum verwendeten Browser + Versionsnummer.


----------



## Bergerdos (15. Juni 2012)

Das hat nix mit der Werbung zu tun, das liegt an der "blauen Leiste".
Am oberen Bildrand ist ja die Leite (Buffed.de .... bis Buffed Netzwerk oder so) Das ist irgendein Script das wohl ein paar Sekunden braucht bis es komplett geladen ist. Sobald die Leiste erscheint springt alles auf den Anfang der Seite. Ärgerlich wenn man in den bis zu 10 Sekunden schon angefangen hat runter zu scrollen und am lesen ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Juni 2012)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Das geht schon sehr lange so. Man hat schon drei vier Bildschirmbreiten nach unten gescrollt ist schon am lesen und Schupp ist man wieder oben. Da wird einfach nicht schnell genug alles geladen. Manchmal dauert das 2-3 Sekunden, ein anderes mal auch mehr als 15 Sekunden.


----------

